# Now Old LuLu Is Out Of Control ~ lol



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So I've noticed several members having problems just now cropping up.

Well add Senior LuLu to the list.

In the past months she has turned into a Wild & Crazy Girl. :w00t: 

I literally have to play with her, have her run all over the upstairs, 
and tucker her out, before bedtime. Otherwise she barks and
barks all night long, wanting to play.

I've never seen such a thing. A deaf old lady wanting to play
all night. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm honestly thinking within a couple months, she'll be able to
take on Billy :smrofl:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Deb, I feel your pain, Koko started doing that till we decided to change his sleeping arrangement. Now that he is allowed to sleep with us and Scooby he sleeps all night rather than yelling for attention in the middle of the night :thumbsup: 
Lulu must be feeling spritely for her age, perhaps allowing her to take on Billy will take some of the zing out of her


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh goodness... spunky old broad. :w00t: maybe she's hit her prime? LOL!


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I also feel your pain! :smpullhair: When my husband goes out of town, the first night, Bailey barks like a crazy dog. :new_shocked: He sleeps in his crate and usually goes in there at bed time with no problem at all. I went out of town about a month ago and my husband said that Bailey barked all night long. I'm not sure if it's just the change that freaks him out or what happens, but I wish he wouldn't do it. Mama needs here beauty sleep.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's too funny, i guess she's a Spunky Old Broad now or she's hit her prime! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> A deaf old lady wanting to play all night. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


So what is you point Deb? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Girls just wanna have fun! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well...Spring *is* in the air. That's what I'm chalking it up to anyway! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Haven't you ever heard of a second childhood? Well, maybe in Lulu's case, it would be a third or fourth childhood... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Haven't you ever heard of a second childhood? Well, maybe in Lulu's case, it would be a third or fourth childhood... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=555209
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Pat?? I can't hear you :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

who says a girl can't age gracefully and have fun at the same time. Maybe your getting old Deb :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> who says a girl can't age gracefully and have fun at the same time. Maybe your getting old Deb :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Maybe I'm jealous :HistericalSmiley:


----------

